# Memory/knowledge loss with DPD/DRD



## rb1996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

I've struggled with derealisation on and off for years now, with a recent flare up happening about 6 months ago after smoking weed. I have found that exercise and healthy living helps reduce symptoms and I realise that the experience is mainly anxiety related.

However, my main concern with DPD/DRD is that I feel like my memory is absolutely terrible, in both the short term and long term. I can barely remember things that I would have been easily able to recall when I wasn't suffering from this. I feel like my loss of memory is leading me to lose knowledge as well, almost as if I'm not as smart as I was 6 months ago, and that these symptoms aren't just DPD/DRD related and something more sinister must be going on.

Does anyone else feel like this? If you do, what have you done to combat this? Thank you all very much for your time


----------



## kennethgreen (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm going through the same thing this present moment. I'm forgetting things often, and I feel my performance at work has declined. My episode came after a really rough breakup where I felt like I lost everything I once had. I'm not trying to alarm you, but I am too questioning if this is really DPD/DRD. Are you by chance having sleep problems?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

From what I've read, subjective experiences of memory loss and forgetfulness are pretty standard with DP / DR. I experience this too, to a severe degree, though I've had several formal tests of memory that purport to claim that everything is A-Ok in that department.


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

I as well feel as if my memory is suffering from this reality. I saw a movie in the cinema but have no memory of what happend in the movie and barely even remember being there. reading is bad. I too worry that something is going on inside my head.


----------



## rb1996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Chip1021 said:


> From what I've read, subjective experiences of memory loss and forgetfulness are pretty standard with DP / DR. I experience this too, to a severe degree, though I've had several formal tests of memory that purport to claim that everything is A-Ok in that department.


Yeah I've had the same tests and everything has come back normal, but I really am just way more forgetful than I once was. Mainly peoples names, routes for driving and recalling memories. I know it sounds ridiculous to say, but I almost feel like the weed I smoked 6 months ago has done something to my brain. You mention you struggle from forgetfulness and memory loss too, do you have any particular tactics to combat this? Or is it really just as simple as 'go with the flow'? Many thanks.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

rb1996 said:


> Yeah I've had the same tests and everything has come back normal, but I really am just way more forgetful than I once was. Mainly peoples names, routes for driving and recalling memories. I know it sounds ridiculous to say, but I almost feel like the weed I smoked 6 months ago has done something to my brain. You mention you struggle from forgetfulness and memory loss too, do you have any particular tactics to combat this? Or is it really just as simple as 'go with the flow'? Many thanks.


I don't see why it's ridiculous to think that the weed did something to your brain.

When I have to remember things, for whatever purpose, I write them down as soon as I can. Of course, then I will need to remember to look at what I've written. I've tried to "go with the flow", or at least, not feel too embarrassed, humiliated, or anxious as I forget things, but none of that actually helps me any. Maybe I'm "doing it wrong". Who knows. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Array (Dec 20, 2018)

Don't get me started on memory loss with this disorder, holy cow I struggle to remember what I ate 1 hour ago! I'm guessing this is a big DP/DR symptom.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

rb1996 said:


> Yeah I've had the same tests and everything has come back normal, but I really am just way more forgetful than I once was. Mainly peoples names, routes for driving and recalling memories. I know it sounds ridiculous to say, but I almost feel like the weed I smoked 6 months ago has done something to my brain. You mention you struggle from forgetfulness and memory loss too, do you have any particular tactics to combat this? Or is it really just as simple as 'go with the flow'? Many thanks.





Chip1021 said:


> From what I've read, subjective experiences of memory loss and forgetfulness are pretty standard with DP / DR. I experience this too, to a severe degree, though I've had several formal tests of memory that purport to claim that everything is A-Ok in that department.


 Which tests have you guys had done?


----------

